# Have ya bought an auto battery lately?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My buddies wife had a bad battery in a vehicle she was borrowing for a couple o weeks while hers was in the shop. I guess I'm guilty of buying batteries for heavy duty trucks and tractor, which are high anyway, but man....a battery for this Suzuki 4 banger no bigger than 2 motorcycle batteries was $153.00 at auto zone and advance.....last time I bought a battery like that, prolly 8 years ago, maybe it was $79.00

Yet another example of the devalue of the dollar....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> My buddies wife had a bad battery in a vehicle she was borrowing for a couple o weeks while hers was in the shop. I guess I'm guilty of buying batteries for heavy duty trucks and tractor, which are high anyway, but man....a battery for this Suzuki 4 banger no bigger than 2 motorcycle batteries was $153.00 at auto zone and advance.....last time I bought a battery like that, prolly 8 years ago, maybe it was $79.00
> 
> Yet another example of the devalue of the dollar....


Even motorcycle batteries ain't cheap. I bought one for a riding lawnmower last summer and it was $60


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Last year they were around 115.00 dollars. Yep inflation or too many hands in the recycling.

CW


----------

